# Garage jewels



## Digi (Oct 20, 2009)

Does anyone treat their car as garage jewel?


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Digi said:


> Does anyone treat their car as garage jewel?


Nope.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

What does it mean?


----------



## Digi (Oct 20, 2009)

Smeds said:


> What does it mean?


It means you treat your car like a jewel, wrapped up in the garage so all your detailing work on both the upside and underside of your car does not get spoilt on rainy days and over the winter.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

In that case no.


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

not yet, but it might go that way. My TTR is not may daily driver, so it will be garaged and only out in the dry (where possible).


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yellow is a summer time toy not bothered about the rain but defo put to bed before the gritters hit the roads and I think the qS might be heading the same way


----------



## Digi (Oct 20, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Yellow is a summer time toy not bothered about the rain but defo put to bed before the fritters hit the roads and I think the qS might be heading the same way


Phew, I thought I was alone.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

No garage..no choice
Steve


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Digi said:


> Phew, I thought I was alone.


Hi, No need to fret, my TT is pampered as well.  [smiley=dude.gif]

Hoggy.


----------



## taffrescuer (Dec 28, 2009)

Treat all my cars like jewels just hate to see them dirty


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Mine as not been out of the garage since the end of November, and will stay there until March


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Cleaned on Sunday, put back in garage and hooked up to trickle charger for a while, wait for the salt to clear off the roads


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

forest said:


> Cleaned on Sunday, put back in garage and hooked up to trickle charger for a while, wait for the salt to clear off the roads


quick question about the trickle charge....how long should you leave the car before connecting to a trickle charge? and how long do you keep it on charge?


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

LordG71 said:


> quick question about the trickle charge....how long should you leave the car before connecting to a trickle charge? and how long do you keep it on charge?


Depends on the state of the battery and how long you will keep her wrapped up without taking her out. With the impending cold spell on its way, I decided to connect up again. It's just left on all the time. Once it's charged the battery, it goes into a conditioning mode. 
With all the snow last winter, it was connected up for weeks. Sunday was the first time so far. I can highly recommend the ctek 3600


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

forest said:


> LordG71 said:
> 
> 
> > quick question about the trickle charge....how long should you leave the car before connecting to a trickle charge? and how long do you keep it on charge?
> ...


Mine hooked up to a ctek 3600 as well, an excellent bit of kit for car batteries


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

forest said:


> LordG71 said:
> 
> 
> > quick question about the trickle charge....how long should you leave the car before connecting to a trickle charge? and how long do you keep it on charge?
> ...


Cheers Forest - is this the one http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ctek-CTE-XS...WCNY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328047003&sr=8-1 there seem to be a few different models...


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

LordG71 said:


> forest said:
> 
> 
> > LordG71 said:
> ...


That looks like, it comes with terminal eyes that can be left connected and just use the quick connector when required


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Mine would love to get into the garage :-* but my other "jewel"...Bandit 1250...needs it more! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, You can connect the Ctek immediately & leave connected until you use TT again. Highly recommended..
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, You can connect the Ctek immediately & leave connected until you use TT again. Highly recommended..
> Hoggy.


Works for me


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, You can connect the Ctek immediately & leave connected until you use TT again. Highly recommended..
> ...


thanks Chaps, definately going to get one of these babies....


----------



## Digi (Oct 20, 2009)

davelincs said:


> Mine as not been out of the garage since the end of November, and will stay there until March


Ah! a man of my own heart, same here roadster in garage under dust cover, on trickle charger, gleaming all over, waiting till spring.


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

.... as there a few pampered TTs (including mine), I have a question about car covers..

- do you use one?
- what type?
- recommendation?

cheers
Neil


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

...anybody use and recommend a car cover? (price range seems huge, so trying understand the difference)..


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, My TT has to be perfectly clean before I use my big cotton sheet to cover her, once used not put on again until washed & dried again. Similar to these.

http://www.cardustcovers.co.uk/carcover ... f3246c23a8

Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I use a car cover but only when the TTs are 100% clean can't remember the make I will check when I get home


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks guys


----------



## Digi (Oct 20, 2009)

Me too, only put tailored cover on the after the car has been thoroughly cleaned.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Mine gets cleaned, then covered with 3 sheets, she will hopefully coming out in March


----------

